
Tableau Big Data Competition and $500 Free for Google Cloud Platform - icecoldice
http://tabsoft.co/1VukeyP
======
icecoldice
Have you seen that Google has teamed up with @Tableau to find the next
#BigDataChamp. Free credits & a chance to win trip to London & Texas -
[http://tabsoft.co/1VukeyP](http://tabsoft.co/1VukeyP)

